# [HELP] ATITool 0.0.21 Crash with Neverwinter Nights



## LCsquare (Dec 19, 2004)

Greetings.

I am now using ATI Radeon 9550 (Original Version, with ATI Offical Driver 4.9)  

These days I am playing the BioWARE's D&D game - Neverwinter Nights.
Since the requirement of this game is quite high, and I need to overclocking my display card in order to have a higher frame-rate

But when I turn on the ATITool, and then start the game... the most strange thing happens..

The game just HANG imediately before the Game Menu showing up!   

I have tried to change the driver with a newer version (but it becomes worser... but just ignore it)

Later I find to close all currently running applications before enter the game, my GOD! Everything goes OK!!!

So I tested for all apllications (just closing and switching on them... repeatly) and enteing the game. Finally, the problem is due to ATITool.... 

I also tested just left ATITool running without any overclocking. but I still cannot enter the game. Since this game is a very good game, and I really want a higher performance during playing this game...

Can anyone help me?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 19, 2004)

Have you try ATITool v0.0.22?

I use it and it is stable performance.

Best regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 20, 2004)

Additional:

I also have a problem when running 3dmark01 with ATITool running.  It is just exit without say anything.

But, just exit ATITool first, run 3dmark01, and run ATITool again will solve the problem (ATITool can detect 3d application and turn 3d mode).

Best regards,
Arto


----------



## LCsquare (Dec 20, 2004)

Thank you for your reply.

I also tried ATITool 0.0.22 last night, but the result is as same as before   

But I have never tried your method, let me try it~

Thank you!


----------

